
Screenshot Saturday - screenshot
I really enjoyed last weeks Screenshot Saturday[1]. So here is this weeks post:
&quot;If you like the idea, please post a screenshot and a few words of explanation on what you have been working on for the past week.&quot;<p>[1](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7579982)
======
fiblye
I'm working on a game titled Aerannis about a female assassin who may or may
not be schizophrenic. She fears that she's losing touch with reality entirely
and trapped in a world of her own delusions, but comes to realize that she may
really just be the center of a global conspiracy.

[http://i.imgur.com/Li0guL8.png](http://i.imgur.com/Li0guL8.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/Sstch17.gif](http://i.imgur.com/Sstch17.gif)

[http://i.imgur.com/j0yUGI8.png](http://i.imgur.com/j0yUGI8.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/tE5nfAU.png](http://i.imgur.com/tE5nfAU.png)

Nothing as complex or inventive as the other projects here, but it's all that
I'm working on at the moment.

~~~
omarhegazy
Fucking awesome art, dude.

Any gameplay vids? Demos?

What are you deving in? What platforms do you hope to release for?

~~~
fiblye
I'm a few months away from releasing a demo and I haven't recorded any videos
in a while. I'm making fairly rapid progress on it, so any videos I have are
tremendously out of date.

I'm making it in Lua/Love2d and I'll be releasing it for Windows/OS X/Linux.
Love apparently works on Android as well, so I'll see if I can port it to that
after I finish it.

~~~
mden
Awesome work! How do you plan to distribute it?

Also I love how the traffic light seems to have eyes. Pretty creepy.

~~~
fiblye
If all goes well, being greenlit and selling through Steam would be nice. The
Humble Store seems to be another good option.

And yeah, every object in this universe serves as a sentient surveillance
device.

------
jamesisaac
I'm working on a web-app which starts like a feature-rich to-do list app, but
shifts the focus towards planning out larger life goals, and tracking
progress:

[http://imgur.com/a/tSPHP](http://imgur.com/a/tSPHP)

In particular this week, I've been working on solidifying the quantification
side of the app (see the first two screenshots) - i.e. making day-to-day
productivity (and lack of productivity!) towards big goals something that's
measurable and the user can be held accountable for as they look back over
past performance.

I've added more of an explanation to the imgur captions.

The site's currently in a launched-but-heavy-iterating stage at
[https://nachapp.com](https://nachapp.com)

~~~
maineldc
That's a great idea though I worry that it would totally tickle my OCD
productivity crazy side...

~~~
jamesisaac
Thanks! Hmm, well, if you leverage that attribute in the right way, it could
be a big asset. The thing which I'm trying to do differently from other habit-
building apps is get users to put a real focus on making tangible progress
towards goals. So instead of just ticking "go to the gym" of a to-do list
every day for the sake of feeling productive, actually setting a target and
monitoring progress towards it. If all your goals are set up in this way, then
having an internal drive to come back and keep up the routine day-to-day, will
mean you're consistently improving yourself, which surely can't be a bad
thing!

------
JamieLewis
[http://i.imgur.com/PnmDT5z.png](http://i.imgur.com/PnmDT5z.png)

I have had some time off this week so decided to work on something a bit
different. I have been working on a concept fuzzing framework for security
testing. In the screenshot you can see some of the files produced by it - The
bottom right is the configuration used to generate the file format (for this
case Bitmap, although I have tested a few others like WAV)

Bottom left is a bitmap produced with no defects. The top shot is a bitmaps
produced with some random changes - you can see the green bitmap is now
corrupted due to a change somewhere in the format.

~~~
tptacek
Neat. Have you found any bugs with it yet? Any sense of where you're going to
take it?

------
pyvek
Nothing really fancy like other people here. I'm making an admin template
based on bootstrap. It's my first attempt at it and I plan to sell it on
wrapbootstrap/themeforest (if they find it good enough for their marketplace).

[http://i.imgur.com/Q12ACJu.png](http://i.imgur.com/Q12ACJu.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/7gqyQiN.png](http://i.imgur.com/7gqyQiN.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/sEVu6lG.png](http://i.imgur.com/sEVu6lG.png)

~~~
alexgaribay
Love the design. What are you using to make your graphs?

~~~
pyvek
Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. I'm using flot charts [1] for the big
traffic graph and peity [2] for the smaller ones. Apart from that, there are
some other good options like morris.js [3], Chart.js [4], flotr2 [5], xCharts
[6] and sparklines [7]. There are more if you search for them but I've used
the ones I mentioned in the template. Added more screenshots of the charts
pages. [8] [9] [10] [11]

[1] [http://www.flotcharts.org/](http://www.flotcharts.org/)

[2] [http://benpickles.github.io/peity/](http://benpickles.github.io/peity/)

[3] [http://www.oesmith.co.uk/morris.js/](http://www.oesmith.co.uk/morris.js/)

[4] [http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/)

[5] [http://humblesoftware.com/flotr2/](http://humblesoftware.com/flotr2/)

[6] [http://tenxer.github.io/xcharts/](http://tenxer.github.io/xcharts/)

[7]
[http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/](http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/)

[8] [http://i.imgur.com/MvaDsJk.png](http://i.imgur.com/MvaDsJk.png)

[9]
[http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2875/k3uv.png](http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2875/k3uv.png)

[10] [http://i.imgur.com/SKhFxiC.png](http://i.imgur.com/SKhFxiC.png)

[11]
[http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5030/jygx.png](http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5030/jygx.png)

------
sfdev14
I'm working on an app to help me find a job:
[http://i.imgur.com/sam9Cgt.png](http://i.imgur.com/sam9Cgt.png)

I'm using it right now to search through a year's worth of HN "Who's hiring"
threads and starring places that I want to work at / hiding those that match
criteria that I don't want.

Pretty soon I'll be adding the "application management" piece to it so that I
can start to track my applications, correspondences, phone screens, etc.

[https://medium.com/@sfdev14](https://medium.com/@sfdev14)

Backbone.js frontend powered by a Rails API with MongoDB as the datastore.
Wanna hire me? sfdev14@gmail.com

------
mkal_tsr
I've been working on [https://thesquatrack.com/](https://thesquatrack.com/)

It does workout, nutrition, and body measurement tracking and I'm in the midst
of deploying the routines and meta-routines -
[https://thesquatrack.com/soon](https://thesquatrack.com/soon) over the next
few weeks.

* Better search result info - [http://i.imgur.com/RassIwF.png](http://i.imgur.com/RassIwF.png)

* Flexible nutrition goals - [http://i.imgur.com/8dabrHg.png](http://i.imgur.com/8dabrHg.png)

* Some meal fast logging - [http://i.imgur.com/PdOBm0U.png](http://i.imgur.com/PdOBm0U.png)

* Improved the dashboard a bit - [http://i.imgur.com/hbs8ZTS.png](http://i.imgur.com/hbs8ZTS.png)

I'm not a UI/UX or business person, but I love code, so as long as it's
functional, I'm happy.

100% solo founder and 100% bootstrapped ... it's been a heck of a fun journey
:-)

~~~
theboss
I've used i[T] since early beta, shorty. Much better than fitocracy and I
think you really hit the nail on the head that your website should help me be
more effective (with wil[K]s calc, program templates, and nutrition [2]),
instead [o]f just [G]iving me MORE e-points.

Best 5 bucks a month I spend.

I should also say that your site is one of the few startups that I've seen
that doesn't completely neglect security. Not sure if it's just part of your
framework (symfony?), but I rarely look at startups sites that I can't break
in less than a minute.

~~~
mkal_tsr
Thanks for the support it means the world to me (literally, you're keeping me
fed!). On a more serious note, I've got a lot of things planned and I hoped
the announcement of the automated meta-routines shows I'm not dicking around
with making an entirely new platform ... I just need to get some people on
marketing it if I want to go faster :-/

------
kevinsundar
Highschooler here building a reddit bot that can be summoned to create
posters, tshirts, mugs, mousepads, etc from images and comments posted on
reddit.

It's around 70% done. The hard parts: creating the posters from comments
(imagemagick) and creating a product page (zazzle api) are both done.

Now i'm just working on getting a rabbitmq cluster up and running so that it
can process multiple comments at once. Also working on the design of the the
items because right now it's pretty bland with just b/w text.

Here's a screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/8SOMHBl.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/8SOMHBl.jpg)

~~~
bglazer
This is super awesome. That's a great idea and your code (what's in the
screenshot at least) looks nice as well.

~~~
kevinsundar
Thanks! I've been working on this on and off for the last couple of weeks and
getting more ideas and feedback before releasing an initial version.

Also here's a better screenshot of what a poster might look like:
[http://imgur.com/YMGwlCo](http://imgur.com/YMGwlCo)

------
bichiliad
I'm working on a music and member management system for my university's radio
station [1] as part of an independent study. I'm cheating and using FlatUI [2]
for the interface. Using Bookshelf.js + MySQL/Express/Angular/Node

Screenshots here: [http://imgur.com/a/uw8I1#0](http://imgur.com/a/uw8I1#0)

[1]: [http://www.wrct.org/](http://www.wrct.org/) [2]:
[http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/](http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/)

~~~
bichiliad
Huh, been getting a lot of hits on imgur. If anyone's curious, the repo is
here. I'd totally love any suggestions! I'm doing a lot of this stuff for the
first time.

[https://github.com/bichiliad/warmd](https://github.com/bichiliad/warmd)

------
Ryel
This has been my first project working server-side. It's like, more complex
than Pinterest and less complex than Tumblr.

[http://imgur.com/sQkJPcI](http://imgur.com/sQkJPcI)

One thing I have really enjoyed in this app is having built something in an
industry which I have 0 knowledge and almost 0 interest. (fashion, beauty,
health). I believe it's allowed me to build much more effectively and detach
many of the emotions from building and any preconceived ideas about a
particular industry. I normally work in front-end and because I'm looking for
a job now I've seen a lot of employers give me a stink eye when I dont have
experience in a particular industry or even an interest. I think it's odd and
I can see their concerns but I also sometimes like to point out that I can
also add to the team something nobody else can, a fresh perspective.

In order to stay motivated I have found inspiration not through the industry
and the space itself, but through efficiency and learning new tools that power
this website. One of the things I'm most proud is a prototype of a client side
feature in which I'll be allowing users to create 'hotspots' anywhere in the
image they upload. A typical use-case would be for a user to create a hotspot
over a particular item of clothing or accessory and reference a referral link
to that product. I've also re-created this hotspot feature in mobile and in
videos on top of the Youtube API.

------
granttimmerman
[http://imgur.com/JJVvmy9](http://imgur.com/JJVvmy9)

I just finished my portfolio website [http://grant.cm](http://grant.cm)

Github: [https://github.com/grant/grant.cm](https://github.com/grant/grant.cm)

~~~
ekmartin
Extraordinary beautiful.

------
clay_to_n
I'm building a book-reader app using the Spritz API. I started this at LAHacks
with help from Spritz developers, but I've decided to keep working on it and
try to get it in the App Store.

Main view when paused: [http://imgur.com/2IyQkSG](http://imgur.com/2IyQkSG)

Main view when reading: [http://imgur.com/yukcvyW](http://imgur.com/yukcvyW)

If you don't know what Spritz is, it's a technology / service to let you read
more efficiently, by displaying each word in the same place. Your eyes don't
need to scan to find the next word, and most people can increase their reading
speeds by a lot because of this. Many dyslexics find reading with Spritz far
more comfortable than reading printed text. I'm not going to argue it's use
for reading in ranges upwards of 1000 wpm, but I do think it's comfortable and
usable for general reading (300 - 400 wpm personally).

Features already integrated:

\- Chapters.

\- Change the speed as you're reading with a slider. Most Spritz applications
don't have this, and it's a shame.

\- Pause, play, jump back a few words.

Things left to do:

\- EPUB & MOBI support. Shouldn't be too hard. Currently it just reads TXT
documents.

\- Add Books. From URL initially, next step will be GDrive + Dropbox.

\- Bookmarks. Very easy to do with .txt documents, maybe a bit different for
e-book formats.

------
ac1294
I'm working on my first (major) project -- an app that will show live winning
probabilities for each team in ongoing NBA games. I'm hoping to get it done
before this year's NBA playoffs are over.

I just started, and I'm scraping JSON play-by-play data. This is my first
experience with databases, so hopefully it works out well.

[http://i.imgur.com/1OafJuj.png](http://i.imgur.com/1OafJuj.png)

~~~
joshmn
Hey that's some Golden Gophers stats right there!

------
robhack
Real-time FFT analysis of mic/line-in, with logarithmic scale showing the
corresponding music notes.
[http://i.imgur.com/3WJcXTK.png](http://i.imgur.com/3WJcXTK.png)

~~~
gue5t
This is really cool. It looks a lot like baudline; have you ever used that?

~~~
robhack
Thanks, no I have not, but always interesting to look at similar tools. I'm
more interested in going in the gaming direction though (like trying to follow
a song singing/whistling, or by making it multiplayer somehow) I was inspired
by plink (by dinahmoe)

------
stripeofmirrors
Working on a mitre sled experiment for use on a table saw. This will allow me
to get precise mitres between wood panels. Using Rhino3D/Grasshopper. A few
more real-world tests before I redesign it parametrically.

[http://i.imgur.com/McFWvHl.png](http://i.imgur.com/McFWvHl.png)

------
hrbrtglm
[http://imgur.com/a/qryZL](http://imgur.com/a/qryZL)

The CRM webapp I'm working on with the basic features I think such a system
should have :

    
    
      - Customers, suppliers and leads management.
      - Calendar
      - Tasks (billable time tracking)
      - Opportunities, Quotes, invoices, credit notes and purchases
      - Expenses (rebillable)
      - Products and services with inventory and moving average costs
      - reporting
      - customer dedicated page

~~~
tuananh
do you have a blog or sth on the detail of making this web app? I would love
to follow.

~~~
hrbrtglm
I should definitely open a blog detailing the progress on the webapp. It's
just I never felt having the writing skills to do it. But these kind of skills
do not come without practicing, so I will surely go ahead and see ...

------
Simucal
I'm writing an iPad app for Mediabrowser 3 (mediabrowser3.com) with another
developer. Mediabrowser is in the same space as Plex and XBMC. If everything
goes well we plan on launching later this month.

[http://i.imgur.com/xCyfnjt.png](http://i.imgur.com/xCyfnjt.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/RNAUaNN.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/RNAUaNN.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/n3j11jI.png](http://i.imgur.com/n3j11jI.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/mA4JTNu.png](http://i.imgur.com/mA4JTNu.png)

We have invested a lot of time and effort into making the app _fast_. Our
mantra from the very beginning was that speed was going to be a keystone
feature for our app. The fluidity of scrolling in our views was one of the
main things we focused on. We wrote test code that continuously scrolls our
views up and down while we profile it. We are utilizing Path's FastImageCache
along with a lot of other caching to get the performance levels that we
wanted.

We are considering writing a new backend for our client app so we can launch a
similar app for XBMC as well.

~~~
antr
Really cool, I love the UI. As a Plex user I look forward to some alternatives
and competition. I will certainly download this app

------
clxl
This should be an automated post (like whoishiring).

I'm working on a command line spreadsheet app. Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/snyBhYH.png](http://i.imgur.com/snyBhYH.png)

------
bemmu
Added a set of questions that customers can answer after starting their Candy
Japan subscription. Hopefully this will let me understand them better and help
with setting the tone in the way I write, possibly influence product choices
and help with marketing.

[http://i.imgur.com/3wNZrSN.png](http://i.imgur.com/3wNZrSN.png)

It's amazing what a nice bunch my customers are. Out of 500 subscribers
already 70 have volunteered their time to answer the question set that I just
sent out. For typical ecommerce emails, 14% might be the number of people who
open an email, but here they not only opened, but clicked through some obscure
link on the bottom and spent time answering a long questionnaire for me.

I haven't collected the answers yet, but here are the questions.

\- Why they subscribed

\- Who will eat the candies?

\- Do they have kids?

\- Are they into anime?

\- Have they been to Japan?

\- What are their hobbies?

Also included some that might help with online advertising:

\- Age

\- Gender

\- Education level

\- Married?

\- Social networks they use

\- Other websites they visit (5 people mentioned Hacker News)

I'm thinking of writing up a blog post describing what I learned, will post it
later.

~~~
Joyfield
As soon as my economy clears up i gonna subscribe.

------
leemcalilly
Working on a Shopify backend for my startup
[http://originalfuzz.com](http://originalfuzz.com). We make handwoven Peruvian
guitar straps.

Here's my local dev setup:
[http://i.imgur.com/cb0WuDH.png](http://i.imgur.com/cb0WuDH.png)

New backend uses node and grunt along with the shopify theme manager. I can
develop locally and keep it in git. Grunt watches the changes and the shopify
theme manager uploads the new files. So I'm able to develop locally with haml
and sass and deploy to my Shopify store as I work.

Also using
[https://github.com/toolsforliving/foundationify](https://github.com/toolsforliving/foundationify)
to integrate Foundation with Shopify. It's a good setup for anyone that needs
to make an e-commerce site.

------
realrocker
I'm working on a mini-spreadsheet app for Android. The core idea is to keep
notes in a key-value format and do basic spreadsheet functions. I have a
prototype but not sure if anyone wants it and if I should invest more time to
finish it. Here's a screenshot: [https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B17zGMpsqZu-
clk1RkNfSnNxLXc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B17zGMpsqZu-
clk1RkNfSnNxLXc/edit). So, anyone wants this?

------
cagriaksay
I have been working on a salary crowdsourcing platform
[http://salaryfairy.com](http://salaryfairy.com)

After receiving great feedback from a show HN, we are glad to have been able
to implement almost all of the suggestions we received from HN.

screenshot:
[http://salaryfairy.com/static/fairy/images/report_page_new.p...](http://salaryfairy.com/static/fairy/images/report_page_new.png)

------
dclowd9901
Working on getting a '94 miata I recently bought track ready. So far I've
installed a rollbar, bled and replaced the brake fluid and fixed a leaky valve
cover. I have a brake rotor dial indicator coming in soon so I can diagnose
whether the rotors need replacing or not (which will probably be next
Saturday's project).

------
do
A QA test case management tool integrated with Github Issues.

[http://imgur.com/a/0oqGO](http://imgur.com/a/0oqGO)

Designed to be easy to navigate with the keyboard and replace the spreadsheets
I normally use on projects.

If anyone out there needs something like this please shoot me an email.
Planning on launching a V1 this weekend.

------
syjer
Working on a agile task tracker with some friends (similar to trello, but more
dev oriented): [http://imgur.com/a/4PF4z](http://imgur.com/a/4PF4z) .

(written with spring mvc for the server side, angularjs for the client side,
use websocket/socks.js).

Will be available as a open source project.

~~~
hrbrtglm
I like the UI a lot actually. Really nice. What are the parts making this one
more dev oriented ?

~~~
syjer
It's still work in progress, but compared to trello:

\- it has a flexible tagging system which combined with the search can provide
some nice filtering views (on the board view the filtering is done client side
and it's applied in real time on new or updated content)

\- use of github flavored markdown for comments and description (and code
highlight)

\- multiple login are supported (at the moment we have oauth2 for
google/github/bitbucket, mozilla persona, ldap)

\- support for categorizing the tickets in milestones (and a dedicated
milestones view)

\- a permission system which is quite fine grained

\- it's not a SaaS

------
karangoeluw
After the huge success [1] of SoundCloud Instant [2], I started working
something else using the SoundCloud API.

For the purpose of surprise, I'll just leave the screenshot here:
[http://i.imgur.com/PP4LN2J.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/PP4LN2J.jpg)

The prototype is ready and it does what it's supposed to, but it's not ready
to be released yet. If you'd like to know when it's ready, you can join my
(new) email list: [http://eepurl.com/SRIPT](http://eepurl.com/SRIPT)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/TheKaranGoel/status/457563836225056768](https://twitter.com/TheKaranGoel/status/457563836225056768)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602045)

~~~
UweSchmidt
So it plays 6 songs at the same time? Neat.

C'mon, what does it do? :)

~~~
karangoeluw
You're almost right! :p

EDIT: Hint - it makes music discovery easier and less time-consuming.

------
tsumnia
I love the idea, didn't see last week's but I'll join in today.

Currently working on a project known as Senescere, latin for 'to grow old'.
Before working in HVAC optimization, for grad school I was a research
assistant to a face recognition laboratory that specialized in digitally aging
the face based on statistical data such as race/age/gender. Recently, our
system was used by Allure magazine to get the opinions of plastic surgery from
college-aged women; we're looking to piggy back the exposure with a web app
that you can use to see how you age.

Right now, I have a base front-end built up, though we are tweaking to think
of better wording.

Front-end Top Portion (Image from PlaceIt by Breezi)-
[http://imgur.com/50zZgs3](http://imgur.com/50zZgs3)

Front-end Second Portion -
[http://imgur.com/f48NGGF](http://imgur.com/f48NGGF)

After an image gets uploaded, we ask to point out the eyes and nose so we can
align all 252 'landmark points' to the face through affine transformation. As
of right now, I'm in the process of switching where the payment part comes
into play. If someone uploads an image, it is added to their dashboard (where
I am currently cleaning up).

Uploaded Face Labeling - [http://imgur.com/JvtTcoB](http://imgur.com/JvtTcoB)

User Dashboard - [http://imgur.com/Rk95jTI](http://imgur.com/Rk95jTI)

Affine Transformation - [http://imgur.com/eBeVydI](http://imgur.com/eBeVydI)

Once everything is squared away, I'll be looking towards automating our aging
process, since it currently is very 'hands on'. If we get enough traction
through this, I'd like to branch out from the 'app' area into working with
cosmetic companies to build something they can use to show makeup/aging creams
without wasting product.

~~~
sehr
Oh wow that is awesome, the makeup idea is especially solid. Even if you don't
end up partnering with a large company, hobbyists and door to door
salesmen/women would be a possible market.

More and more of them are already using things like Square in their purchase
processes, I imagine having an app on hand to transform clientele beforehand
would be pretty enticing.

~~~
tsumnia
Yup! My thought process is to have a standalone system installed at cosmetic
kiosks in malls. Then, you're not wasting product on someone that doesn't buy,
and if someone does want to buy, you've already got a list of products they've
tried you can ring them up for.

Payment-wise, I'm going with Stripe, but also going to be adding Paypal into
the fold tomorrow.

I want to steer away from the app market since its already overwhelmed with
AgeBooth and the like. We're marketing this as more than just slapping a
Photoshop filter on your face (ala AgeBooth).

------
RyanHamilton
Working on sql dashbaords that allow charting databases in real time:
[http://www.sqldashboards.com/help/video-tutorial/kdb-
databas...](http://www.sqldashboards.com/help/video-tutorial/kdb-database-
live-charting)

------
adambard
Edit: Ah, I missed the point. Here it is in screenshot form:
[http://adambard.com/img/screenshots/extsearch.png](http://adambard.com/img/screenshots/extsearch.png)

My idea is to deliver a fully-customizable drop-in search widget in the form
of a javascript snippet. I saw a gap in Adwords coverage for similar searches
(I hope it wasn't just Google quashing competition), and thought there might
be potential. I did a bit of proof-of-concept coding, and now I'm trying to
validate the market.

\---

Before edit:

A competitor to Google Custom Search (yeah, I know) called ExtSearch. Right
now there's just a lander at
[http://getcustomsearch.com/](http://getcustomsearch.com/)

~~~
TheBiv
Good luck! In terms of competition, all I know of is one
[https://swiftype.com/](https://swiftype.com/) (2 yrs old ~$10MM raised)

~~~
kennywinker
There's also Searchpath [http://searchpath.io](http://searchpath.io)

------
jplur
Working on a design & layout app for html. I recently switched to om/react.js
and it's been a huge improvement in my workflow.
[http://i.imgur.com/fvUiUpa.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/fvUiUpa.jpg)

------
mnicolosi
I'm working on a parallel EEPROM programmer using Arduino. I'm not using the
Arduino IDE since it's a pain and instead using vim and cmake.

[http://imgur.com/a/IxQs5](http://imgur.com/a/IxQs5)
[https://github.com/manicolosi/ardburno](https://github.com/manicolosi/ardburno)

I'm experimenting with SPI to transfer the addresses to the shift registers
faster and as you can see by the serial output, it's not quite reliable yet.
Debugging timing issues is tricky.

I'm also making a PCB. I plan on making it using toner transfer method once
some blank PCBs arrive.

------
Pfiffer
[http://a.pomf.se/fbbmlu.png](http://a.pomf.se/fbbmlu.png)

I'm busy adding splay tree[1] support to OlegDB[2]. The idea is to use them
for searching/cursor iteration. If you haven't seen them before they're
basically binary trees with the caveat that newly inserted elements are at the
top of the tree. Of course, segfaults abound until I get it working...

[1] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splay_tree](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splay_tree)

[2] - [https://olegdb.org/](https://olegdb.org/)

------
acesubido
I'm working on a simple expense/income tracker that me and my wife can use.
Excel sheets/templates and other finance apps are way too complicated, we both
agreed that in the end accounting is as simple as taking down notes in a
ledger -- why not enter those entries just as easy as tweeting (categorize
expense/income in hashtags, etc.)

[http://imgur.com/a/fCJJv](http://imgur.com/a/fCJJv)

It's not as complex or innovative as other accounting systems and projects in
here, but it's working out for the both of us and we're using it.

------
brandonhsiao
[http://i.imgur.com/XFyKSak.png](http://i.imgur.com/XFyKSak.png)

Trying to filter oDesk job postings using a naive Bayesian filter. Using
method described in pg's _A Plan for Spam_.

~~~
kyzyl
Naive bayes seems like it would get clobbered on this task... unless maybe
you're taking a more simplified approach than I'm imagining.

How's it working out for you?

~~~
brandonhsiao
It's pretty good at tossing out posts that are completely irrelevant, which is
most of the crap on oDesk. I.e. I'm a web developer who writes custom code, so
it tosses out anything about design or Wordpress. But "web developer who
writes custom code" is as good as it gets. It scored "MVC" a 77% chance of
being good even though I don't use MVC frameworks.

~~~
kyzyl
Yeah I see. If you're essentially doing a multi-round elimination test based
on your custom keywords, you might be able to reduce your noise a bit by
preprocessing the 'phrase' stream with something like tf-idf (it looks like
your working with the raw data right now?). Then you get a list of the
keywords in the document, an estimate of how important they are to that
document, and you know how important certain keywords are to you. With that
info you can try to classify s.t. you admit jobs with a high intersection if
keywords that are important to both of you.

I think something along the lines of a knn classifier be pretty efficient at
doing that. Anyhow, just a suggestion, I'll leave you alone now ;-)

------
qsun
It's Easter break in Australia - 4 days weekend.

I'm working on [http://www.hackathonwatch.com](http://www.hackathonwatch.com)
It's a hackathon discovery site - it helps you discover new hackathons.

[http://imgur.com/CQU4TGU](http://imgur.com/CQU4TGU)

I've been working on it for several months, but did not really get a chance to
add "watch/monitor" feature.

[1]: optimize contractor work flow to increase my ROI

[2]: adding "watch/monitor" feature

~~~
hayksaakian
I wish it was easier to browse by locations

E.g.: hackatonwatch.com/seattle

~~~
qsun
Thanks! I totally missed this critical feature.

------
ttty
UPDATE: WOW! Thanks, currently there are more users than the whole week. :D

I've been working on a minimalistic game collection site with Flash and HTML5
games: [http://playszone.com/](http://playszone.com/)

Why to play here?

    
    
        - Big images that actually shows the real game at almost 1:1 scale;
        - Social integration: when you like an item, like on facebook, share on facebook
          or tweet about it, it will be stored on my server. (You have to be logged in 
          in order to work.) 
          - Why this is cool? - You have a feel of accomplishment as you will always try to do all the social tasks. 
          - Where exactly is this? - Everytime you play a game, you have a right navigation with 
          6 buttons. Those are the buttons. 
          (The only problem is the like button which takes a lot longer to get accounted)
        - No ads, at least not in my site. The flash games and some html5 games comes bundled with ads (Any way to remove them?).
        - Minimalist UI, which can be closed (Click on the 3 bars at top right of the page).
        - Played games have an watermark (Only for logged in.).
    

Interesting views:

\- Main: [http://playszone.com](http://playszone.com)

\- In game (flash) Road of Fury:
[http://playszone.com/games/id:5334632f8984d74232b8925d/road-...](http://playszone.com/games/id:5334632f8984d74232b8925d/road-
of-fury)

\- In game 2 (flash) The Peacekeeper:
[http://playszone.com/games/id:5339d19cc6af0b434c2dc9d2/the-p...](http://playszone.com/games/id:5339d19cc6af0b434c2dc9d2/the-
peacekeeper)

\- In game (non-flash):
[http://playszone.com/games/id:5332e034775c56a02cc4a1cf/flapp...](http://playszone.com/games/id:5332e034775c56a02cc4a1cf/flappy-
hearts)

\- Submit game: [http://playszone.com/submit-
game](http://playszone.com/submit-game)

\- Login or register: [http://playszone.com/login-or-
register](http://playszone.com/login-or-register)

\- Categories: [http://playszone.com/games](http://playszone.com/games)

Login required:

\- Manage games: [http://playszone.com/manage-
games](http://playszone.com/manage-games)

Technology used:

    
    
        - Node.js + Express
        - MongoDB + Mongoose
        - Server side rendering with React.js
    

Anyway, I find very very very hard to promote such a site. :/

~~~
mden
I might be missing something, but is this legal? Where are you getting all the
games from and why are you trying to remove in-game ads? There's a reason
these games are free and while I think users should be allowed to bypass ads
using ad-blockers, it seems bad-natured to do it en-masse for everyone.

~~~
ttty
I know is not a good way to remove the ads. This would create the best
experience for the end user. I would like to take another approach to
monetization and then of course, reward the actual authors with a part.

------
will_lam
Been learning Ruby via Learn Code The Hard Way for a part time Rails course
that I'm taking over at BrainStation.it
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s51/sh/b463df04-03b4-44cc-9f0...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s51/sh/b463df04-03b4-44cc-9f03-972a4df29797/6b2dd34cf8e86fd85874237d88f4c4e1/deep/0/Exercise-38
--Doing-Things-To-Lists---Learn-Ruby-The-Hard-Way.png)

------
jlahijani
Continuing to work on my bookmarking / high performance link management and
archiving system called Metamarks. Will be done in ~2 months.

[http://imgur.com/ihULyxb](http://imgur.com/ihULyxb)

higher res:
[http://jonathanlahijani.com/metamarks/metamarks_screenshot_0...](http://jonathanlahijani.com/metamarks/metamarks_screenshot_001.png)

------
krapp
apologies for the repost (had to fiddle with something), but here is a quick
and dirty userscript to display imgur links in hacker news threads. I thought
it would make screenshot saturdays nicer.

[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/471215](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/471215)

the screenshot i'm posting is _everybody 's screenshots_ ^^

------
Adrock
I've been doing a lot of 3D modeling recently and have wanted to sign my work,
so I added text rendering to the Clojure library I've been using:

[https://twitter.com/adereth/status/457217237313925120/photo/...](https://twitter.com/adereth/status/457217237313925120/photo/1)

Learned a bit about font rendering and Java's awt packages.

~~~
Snail_Commando
I've been using this library, it's quite nice.

------
icolor
I'm working a new product addition for my startup, here's an example of what
job postings will look like. We're marketed as a "dating site for companies
and people", we help people get their dream jobs and help companies grow in
the best way possible.

[http://i.imgur.com/HQhMUkV.png](http://i.imgur.com/HQhMUkV.png)

~~~
kennyledet
This looks pretty cool. I like how it shows potential coworkers.

------
TD-Linux
Javascript-based axial flux motor simulator.
[http://imgur.com/Iv5qbFC](http://imgur.com/Iv5qbFC)

Being used to play with parameters for an in-hub solar vehicle motor. The next
step is integrating it with FEA-derived flux densities for higher accuracy.

------
tarpman1
I am working on a new dating site:
[http://dump.fm/images/20140419/1397946451238-dumpfm-
bendover...](http://dump.fm/images/20140419/1397946451238-dumpfm-bendover-
Screen-Shot-2014-04-19-at-6.29.44-PM.png)

~~~
rschmitty
I'm sad that domain did not work :(

------
motyar
Got lobi.mobi domain, Have no idea.

